# flying with your dog



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm going to be traveling to Minnesota during august for my brother's wedding. With my vacation hours, driving is not an option for me. This is the first time travelling with a pet. How much does it usually cost? Ever had a bad experience? Anything I should worry about or prepare for? I need some advice. Also, who did you choose to fly with?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I did not travel with her but she was shipped to me. I believe it was continental. The flight cost around 200 but i think its cheaper if you are flying with it. 
We had no issues at all. It was very simple for us.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess I'm just worried about how she's going to react. She's never been close to a plane before so she's not going to be familiar with the loud sound. How would you calm your dog down for the duration of the flight? Medicine?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you not leave her with friends or family? How long will you be gone for? It might not be worth taking her? Too stressful for her if it is just a few days? Leaving her with friends or a Home Pet sitter will also give you time to relax and have fun with your brother. JMH :shrug:

If you MUST take her though, I prefer Continental.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Some airlines, like Delta, do not ship dogs during summer months.


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

I flew my dog three times post 9/11 from Denver to Chicago by myself. 

You need to prepare, and probably need help getting the kennel to the gate and checking in. 

The airlines require a health certificate from a vet $25, it's only good for 7-14days.(One trip went longer and I needed a check-up on both ends.)

The airlines have rules: used to be no dogs if the temperature was expected to exceede 80F or go below 40F. (I got denied once on Christmas) So fly at the appropriate time of day to minimize the chances. 

Each airport is different on how they handle the dogs, none are very good. They made no accomodation, and I had to stand in line with everyone at check in. From the check in line they will call a porter to cart your kennel to TSA screening, dog on leash still. TSA inspects the kennel, dog goes inside, and the porter takes the dog to the plane. 

Cost: I paid as little as $200 at one time, now it is much higher $200-300 each way last time I checked. Each airline charges different. 

At the other end: No matter how soon they bring the dog to you, it takes 5 minutes too long and you'll start to get nervous. I was 3 for 3 it worked out in the end, no meds for the dog. 

If you are doing it SOLO, PM me and I can give you some more travel tips.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

GSDkid said:


> I guess I'm just worried about how she's going to react. She's never been close to a plane before so she's not going to be familiar with the loud sound. How would you calm your dog down for the duration of the flight? Medicine?


Titan had never been on a plane before either. We flew from Germany to Baltimore. It was on a military aircraft, which I can assure you, is not the greatest for flying an animal, but I had no choice. He did fine. The fact that he LOVES his kennel was a plus. I also bought him a pheramone collar to chill him out just in case. When I picked him up he wasn't even whining until he saw me.. He didn't see me coming but when I called his name he had an absolute cow like "OMG MOM, you wouldn't believe what just happened!!!!" He was a little more velcro-like for the first hour or so then he was fine.. we had a 3 day road trip after that and he did great. 



GSDBESTK9 said:


> Can you not leave her with friends or family? How long will you be gone for? It might not be worth taking her? Too stressful for her if it is just a few days? Leaving her with friends or a Home Pet sitter will also give you time to relax and have fun with your brother. JMH :shrug:
> 
> If you MUST take her though, I prefer Continental.


If you have more of an anxious dog, this might be best. But if she easily adapts to situations and is fairly comfortable with her kennel then I'd bring her. To me it's going to be a different type of stress on the dog if you leave her for a few days. 

I just had my new puppy flown out to me from Utah, I'm in Florida. They used Delta to get her to me and it was about $350 but that's because it was to a small airport. 

I think she will be fine. Research the airlines and read reviews on their pet sections. I personally would have flown Continental or Delta if I had a choice, just from the research I did.

How much does she weigh? How old is she?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dr. Teeth said:


> I flew my dog three times post 9/11 from Denver to Chicago by myself.
> 
> You need to prepare, and probably need help getting the kennel to the gate and checking in.
> 
> ...


Very good points. Most Airlines will not fly an animal based on the ground temperature and departing station AND arriving station. Meaning it may be fine where you are but it might be too hot/cold where you are going. And it's so true, you will worry and get nervous until you see your baby. Even though I watched them load Titan.. and I knew for a fact that he was on the plane, I was super nervous until I saw them unload him.. lol.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't ever flown with a dog down in the cargo hold (the only one I flew with was my Chihuahua in the cabin with me) but when I did it, the health certificate was about $65 and the cost, each way, was $150 to have her fly with me. I'm sure it depends on the vet/state issuing the certificate of health, and of course the airline company and their prices. 

But I am with everyone else - if there is a way to keep the dog at home or with someone without having it fly, please consider! I've read and heard way too many horror stories of dogs and cats dying and/or being "lost" or running away and never being found. Don't want to scare you, but it is something that I constantly read about.

Best of luck in your decisions and on your trip


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

WE have traveled extensively with our dogs...but NOT with Scarlett. We flew to/from/to/from Bahrain several times with Paige. We did fly in the summer months and I never liked it. 

If at all possible, hire a pet sitter and leave your beloved at home. Serioulsy, the stress and risks aren't worth it. 

Even after you get to the wedding location, you will be leaving your dog in a strange place. I think he'd prefer to be at home, even with a sitter. You will still be nervous, but not nearly as nervous as you will be taking him. JMHO.

We were stationed overseas, so we had no choice but to fly our dog. I would not choose it if we didn't have to. I have a pet sitter come and stay in our home.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> I've read and heard way too many horror stories of dogs and cats dying and/or being "lost" or running away and never being found. Don't want to scare you, but it is something that I constantly read about.
> 
> Best of luck in your decisions and on your trip


That's a scary thought and that's exactly why I'm so skeptical. The DW wants to take her to show her family (my in-laws) what a great dog we have. I don't really see a mandatory reason as to why she MUST go with us but the DW demands it. I'll try and talk her out of it. I don't have much people that I trust to watch her because most of them will be in Minnesota attending the wedding as well. We don't have any kids, so our girl is everything to us. 

Abby weighs at 80 lbs and is a year old. Her temperament is very calm, not much drive but can be mischief if not supervised. U2D with her shots and Medications. She doesn't hate her crate nor does she love it but she would prefer sleeping in it at night BUT the crate is just wires. 

I would really consider looking for a pet sitter but then again, that's allowing a total stranger full access to my home in hopes that they are genuinely an honest person. How did you all cope with the thought of this?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

There are big Pet sitting businesses nowadays that are insured and have tons of references. I checked one out and checked out their references. Never had a problem with them.


----------

